# Cabinets in the shop



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally got the funds to put cabinets in the shop kitchen. Just went with off the shelf units from Lowe's. That dang corner piece(last Susan) kicked my butt, but finally figured it out.

Got one more wall to do, then it will be time for the counter tops.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

The other side of the shop kitchen.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Between 2 different Lowe's locations, I got all my materials for the counter tops. I'll start installing those on Monday.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

2 smaller cabinets now have the countertops installed. The larger countertops are just sitting on the cabinets. Will clamp them together, glue, level, and attach later this week when I got an extra hand.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Cool shop.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I see that sausage stuffer sneaking in there.:ac550:


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Good catch on the sausage stuffer.

I've have been moving it around the kitchen area all week. Finally moved into the other room to bring in the large counter tops!


----------

